# overclocking the HD 3870 x2



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

I need some advice on how to overclock this video card safely. I found out that a program named Riva Tuner will allow me to adjust the fan speed. I have already done that, but the fan does not increase speed until windows loads up. I haven't tried overclocking the card yet, because this doesn't appear to be a safe method of keeping the card cool. Wouldn't I burn it out if I hang around in BIOS setup too long? 

I have not been able to find a 3rd party heat sink and fan designed for this card. It is actually two video cards on a single board, and two cores need to be cooled. Anyone know of any? This would be a solution. 

Is there any way to program the fan to run faster the instant the card powers on?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As for your fan question as long as the fan is running it should not overheat while you are in Bios because there is no load on the card as it is basicly displaying VGA mode, When Windows loads the video drivers as is comes on the fan will run at the speed specified by Riva Tuner.
Are you having a temp or overheating problem?
If you are using this in the system shown in your sig your PSU is a little lite for that card.


----------



## Falconoffury (Sep 26, 2006)

The computer in my signature was my old one. I deleted the signature and put all the specs into "my system" in my profile.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

RIVA tuner is designed more for nvidia cards rather than ATI. The better one to get for ATI is ATI tool.


----------

